# lingaya's vs lovely



## s-joy (Jun 12, 2011)

people...pls help me out..
i got rly rly sucky marks in all sucky exams
now i got only 2 choices:
lingayas and lovely
now i know both are complete **** colleges.
but my question is which one is the better ****.
if given a choice which among these 2 which wud u choose....and suicide/remaining uneducated is not an option.
so pls give me the pro's and con's of them.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 12, 2011)

s-joy said:


> people...pls help me out..
> i got rly rly sucky marks in all sucky exams
> now i got only 2 choices:
> lingayas and lovely
> ...



I have seen both personally before i suggest u something fisrt tell me few questions:-

1) Where do u live ? Is it  Faridabad ?

2) Which stream/trade are u planning to opt for!!!

You may still get admission in GITM/GCE  tell me ur AIEEE rank & Boards marks if don't wanna tell here pm me.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 12, 2011)

have you ever thought of doing something else? something that you actually like? i can tell that you are trying to get into these institutes just for the sake of it. don't make that mistake.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 12, 2011)

I vote for Suicide. It's is a good option 

Seriously what's in god name wrong with you lad?

All these colleges are average, and you'll spend 4 years quite frustrated, and on your own. Though you can make your own luck, and be successful at the end of it. Stay clear of Lovely though. Shite.

And is Engineering the only option for you? Read what Himadri says. And check yourself again.


----------



## s-joy (Jun 12, 2011)

@mohityadavx-1)am near nehru place new delhi, not exactly near faridabad.
                     2)mech. engineering

@himadri_sm & Liverpool_fan  -well....cant say i have not been asked this question before....well i can assure u that yes i have thought of doin many things else....but non got me as interested as mech engineering...and u might think then how come u ass got stuck in a situation like this....well as i said i had considered a lot of things....and i got this jist...."even though people say many choices is good...well it was not good for me as i just got confused for 2 yrs and ****ed things up"
by the end of all confusion by the time which evrything has already gone down the "metaphorical drain" i realized "HEY.....I WANNA DO MECH ENGINEERING...THIS IS FOR ME.."

and well now that i AM in this sticky situation and all looks grim and dark i am tryin to find a silver lining in these crap colleges...:/


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

Wiat let me find the LPU thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education...university-worth-joining-completely-crap.html

Worth a read.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

My sincere advice if you really think you are screwed - prepare for AIEEE again.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> My sincere advice if you really think you are screwed - prepare for AIEEE again.


Agree with this. But only if you will work really hard for the whole year. Minimum 8 hrs.
I've seen people going from 2L+ to sub 10k.

Otherwise try for management quota aka donation.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 12, 2011)

Well s-joy 

both of us u & i know that you can't go for a top notch college so here is  my advice

either drop

or go 4 LPU ( as lingaya's is deemed and can close anyday now)

also of u wanna try Computer Science try 4 NIIT University

and if u want to do mechanical engineering only

Then beleive me either go for Gurgaon College of Engineering or Gurgaon Institute of Technology And management

If ur board result is Ok try 4 amity noida ( Only Noida not any other Amity)

Also try 4 Institute Of technology and management Though its very difficult u may get into it

In Short:-

ITM>>GITM && ITM >> LPU

GITM >> GCE

GITM ~ Amity Noida

GCE ~> Lingayas


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

Instead of joining these places, do a Physics Honors from DU. And see your options down the line.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

"Is Engineering The Only Option?"


Man I need to make a blog post on this.


----------



## ankitmahindru (Jun 19, 2011)

I am in the exactly same position, if you find a solution do let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 19, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> "Is Engineering The Only Option?"
> 
> 
> Man I need to make a blog post on this.



Please do....


----------

